# African Violets



## Laura (May 30, 2008)

I bought them food a month ago.. they seem to love it! 

I also seem to like the African things.. Cheetahs, Violets, sulcatas..


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2008)

So, Laura...where's the photo?????

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (May 30, 2008)

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0BauHLFw5YsWFQ&emid=sharshar&linkid=link4

I guess the link helps!


----------



## Isa (May 31, 2008)

Hello Laura

Nice flowers, I like their colors.

Isa


----------

